# Europe Reviews, May 2009



## Keitht (May 16, 2009)

Macdonald Elmers Court Resort, England

Review by Judith & Bernard Hilton


----------



## Keitht (May 16, 2009)

Four Seasons Vilamoura, Portugal

Review by Beverley Midura


----------



## Keitht (May 16, 2009)

MONDI-HOLIDAY Oberstaufen, Germany

Review by Alan Mace


----------



## Keitht (May 16, 2009)

Graig Park Village and Country Club, Wales

Review by Elisabeth & Michael Watson


----------

